

StackOverflow(SO) allows to ask only 6 questions in 24 hours - hhimanshu
http://i.imgur.com/yG6f2.png
I just tried that and got this message?<p>Why did they put this limit?<p>A person learning a new language might have as many questions that could be discussed over SO.<p>I feel now that SO discourages asking questions on their website ;)
======
davesmylie
I've been a member for about 4 years, and have never needed to ask more than 2
questions in a single day. (Or usually even two questions in the same month).

Most of the time if you search for it, the question has already been asked
(and hopefully answered), and when it hasn't . . usually I find when dumping
out the relevant information for my question I end up answering it myself.

------
eswangren
Honestly, if you have to post six questions in the span of a day you aren't
trying very hard to answer them on your own first. The screenshot only serves
to prove my point for me.

